# Vapers in nightclubs



## herb1 (15/7/16)

Hey y'all

Just thinking the other day, how does it go down in nightclubs in terms of security?

I can see a bouncer letting you with your vaper but do they allow the juice and other equipment in?
Could the juice be considered a 'cover' to bring illegal substances into the club?

I suppose that the bouncers are more suspicious than airport security...?

thought and experiences...?


----------



## shaunnadan (15/7/16)

I often get asked "what's that?" when you get patted down at the entrance. You just tell them "it's my smoking machine" and you take a tiny hit to show them. I usually carry a 20ml squishy bottle when I go out that has the label on it "currently it's a bombies bottle" and you just say its the liquid.


----------



## Pindyman (15/7/16)

or you could try telling the bouncer that you have been hired to be the smoke machine for the evening...just a thought

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Mark121m (15/7/16)

When I go to a Nightclub
I usually take a RTA. I haven't had any issues with bouncers. I also take my vape out my pocket when they pat Down


I also vape by the Smoking area.
If the Tanks o's finished it's a
nice breather to walk to the car n refill.
I would rather carry just my setup then also carry juice and batteries.


----------



## Kalashnikov (15/7/16)

carry a rx200 with a spare set of batteries and a 100ml bottle and a spare tank in your pockets because when you vaping in a club. Everyone wanna vape with it.


----------



## KlutcH (15/7/16)

No issues when the juice gets kept in my wife's hand bag

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pindyman (15/7/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> carry a rx200 with a spare set of batteries and a 100ml bottle and a spare tank in your pockets because when you vaping in a club. Everyone wanna vape with it.


Eish..dunno bout that hey buddy...dunno where some people put their mouths when they have been out lol...


----------



## Ernest (15/7/16)

Mark121m said:


> I also vape by the Smoking area.



Clubs now have a smoking area? Last time I was in a club there were no smoke free areas

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Mark121m (15/7/16)

Ernest said:


> Clubs now have a smoking area? Last time I was in a club there were no smoke free areas



Correct yes.
Most won't allow inside the club.
Few allow for smoking at the bar.
Then there are places which allow smoking anywhere.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ernest (15/7/16)

Mark121m said:


> Correct yes.
> Most won't allow inside the club.
> Few allow for smoking at the bar.
> Then there are places which allow smoking anywhere.



Thanks, yea it's been a long time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bearshare (15/7/16)

i had the ijust in the club no questions asked and vaped untill refill and battery died


----------



## phanatik (15/7/16)

I got patted down at a night club in CPT and had my panzer mech mod, a dripper, 2 spare batteries and a bottle of witchers brew with me.
They wanted to confiscate the panzer and batteries. I told then i would demonstrate, and they took me to a back room where i took everything apart and showed them how i vape. Now I rather don't take a mech with me, just regulated and a RTA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape Starter (15/7/16)

1. Get a wife

2. Put vape stuff in wife's bag

3. Enjoy evening

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## phanatik (15/7/16)

Vape Starter said:


> 1. Get a wife
> 
> 2. Put vape stuff in wife's bag
> 
> 3. Enjoy evening



not wife my lifestyle bruv...


----------



## PsyCLown (15/7/16)

It really depends on the night club as to how strict they are. Some they will just search for weapons, others will thoroughly search you for narcotics.
I would imagine as vaping becomes more popular some might allow it while others will not allow it, also depending on the type of music in the club and the theme... Once again it might or might not be allowed into the club.

Once again depending on the nightclub, they search ladies as well and their handbags.
Some go as far as searching between your pants and stomach area and cupping the ladies when they search as well as searching your wallet and cigarette boxes.


----------



## stevie g (15/7/16)

Cupping the ladies, well I never. Which night club is that?. I need to go apply to be a bouncer... @PsyCLown

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Pindyman (15/7/16)

Lol what clubs u going to @PsyCLown never saw anything like that in my clubbing days


----------



## PsyCLown (15/7/16)

Sprint said:


> Cupping the ladies, well I never. Which night club is that?. I need to go apply to be a bouncer... @PsyCLown


They have female bouncers who cup the ladies. I won't mention names but this happens at a popualr nightclub in Midrand whenever they have biiig events.



Pindyman said:


> Lol what clubs u going to @PsyCLown never saw anything like that in my clubbing days


Generally not the highly commercial ones which play radio music. It has actually just been that one club where I have seen it happen.
On more than one night though, although as said the female bouncers are generally restricted for the larger events. They hold them every few months.


----------



## Yiannaki (15/7/16)

No issues at movida. Bouncers seem super chilled. Plus you can vape anywhere 

I have been told at a certain gentleman's club to stop making so much 'smoke' but never told to stop

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hyphen (18/7/16)

I work at and have been to a billion club nights round South Africa and the world. Never had an issue , sometimes they come up to you because they think you're smoking , but then it's normally cool . Again , being discreet , respectful and polite goes a long way. One club I went to in London even sold ecigs at the bar. That's a market someone should 100% tap into here , small bottles of juice when I run out last minute when Im out would be awesome !!!! They have normal cig vending machines , why not little vape machines?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

